# Bulkhead prices and recommendations



## bumfisherman (Sep 5, 2005)

I am looking at purchasing a canal lot and it will require 300 feet of bulkhead. Is the heavy vinyl the highest quality and longest lasting? For residential purposes what is the estimated cost per linear foot? Any other ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Concrete is the highest quality and longest lasting. 300' Yikes! Hope your wallet is quite large! I think there are a couple of bulkhead people on 2Cool that can help you on the pricing.


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Let me know where you're located & I can hook you up with people we supply that do that.

Tight Lines & Happy Hunting,
Michael Fulweber
Boat Lift Distributors & Big Country Outdoors
800-657-9998
713-461-9443 (local)
www.liftboat.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
Logic, safety & superior construction is the pulse of Boat Lift Distributors.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

I did a vinyl sheet-pile bulkhead a few years ago, about ~130' for me. This was in '04,'05, so pricing probably has changed. I am thinking the 1/2" plastic will last longer than me (has a 50 year warranty). However, the treated 2x12 top cap and face board may need to be replaced in another 10-20 years, don't really know.

Weather you use the sheet pile, concrete, or whatever, be sure you use good deadmans. My neighbor had a concrete bulkhead, and when the deadman rusted through, the wall fell over.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Concrete is cheaper here in Tiki but can they get to your bulkhead with a dragline? The beauty of vinyl is its lite and can be driven with jackhammers. But it is more expensive. Have to watch the installers close because sometimes the panels mite hit something down in the mud and stop going. Some of the installers just cut them off which is bad. I wouild guess that good vinly bulkhead is now close to $125 bucks a foot and cement probably a little less.


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

I had about 60' done on the colorado river about 4 or 5 years ago. Think i paid about 8k. Should be cheaper if its in a canal i would think.


----------



## bumfisherman (Sep 5, 2005)

Has anyone here constructed a bulkhead yourself? Any suggestions?


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

It depends what the lot price is. 300' of any bulkhead is going to cost a fortune. I'd either find another lot or get the property owner to drop the price.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

troy woodall, 281.353.3665 or robert crawley, 713.253.1107...crawley's shoreline const. inc.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*You can not beat this deal !*

0.6 acre culdesac lot with 226 feet of concrete bulkhead and big boat depth, underground utilities and sewer initial fee paid.... casting distance from the ICW near the intersection with the Houston ship channel....all for $75K.

http://search.har.com/engine/1800-Laguna-Harbor-Estate-Blvd-Port-Bolivar-TX-77650_HAR99020343.htm


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

monkeyman1 said:


> troy woodall, 281.353.3665 or robert crawley, 713.253.1107...crawley's shoreline const. inc.


thanks

I need to get some done too but will probably have to wait till next year. I called someone down there already and I think they where at $110 a foot I need about 150' or 160'. Can't wait to get it but could wait on paying for it LOL.


----------

